# Rangers Journal c:



## courtneyraae (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't quite remember the exact days, but I am going to write in this after every ride. 
December 8th 2012, Ranger and I had a test ride. He has a lovely trot or as my sister would call it a "fancy" walk. He was a tid bit lazy though.
December ? 2012, Went for a ride, we walked and "fancy" walked. I tried a canter on him, Ranger thinks that when we are cantering he doesn't have to turn :shock: 
December ? 2012, I work on his turning and stops, we did serpentines at walk and trot.
I am now going to skip a few days, I can't think of anything that happened. 
December 20th 2012, Me and my sister took the horse/pony to the back field. Ranger loved it, he ran around and even bucked a little. :-o
December 23rd 2012, We took Ranger and the pony to the back field again. Ranger galloped, I got a bit scared, I was not expecting it. I decided I needed to work on his turning in a canter.
skipping days.
January 1st 2012, Went to the barn around 6 p.m. Ranger was happy to see me, he trotted up to the gate and waited for me. Ranger has started to be a brat about the bit and holds his head up REAL high so I can't put his bridle on, tonight it wasn't that bad. We rode in the arena, the snow was pretty deep. I worked on his turns and stops we only walked tonight. He was turning fine. I only had to use the bit once (he neck reins) which it was semi my fault. I didn't close the arena gate and as I was getting on him, he started walking out. I only rode for 30 minutes tonight, it was cold.


----------

